# Male/Female Molly???



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I AM TRYING TO MAKE SURE THIS IS A MALE MOLLY. THE PET STORE HAD NO IDEA.. GO FIGURE RIGHT?? I FIGURED PETCO WOULD KNOW. BUT I ONLY KNEW FROM WHAT I WAS TOLD AND FROM WHAT I SAW ON A SITE SOMEONE FROM HERE SHOWED ME, SO I'M JUST HOPING I WAS RIGHT? CAN SOMEONE HELP ME JUST IN CASE I WAS WRONG. PLEASE HELP!! lol THANKS
~JAMIE


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes it's a male.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

loks like a male (the black one) and the silver one looks like a female, be having some dalmations soon!!!


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

thank you.. i was just making sure..


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice salfin male molly


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks.. I found him beautiful also. Very active of course. Sometimes I feel sorry for the females LOL.. thx..
`jamie


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

tonkstoy2003 said:


> Thanks.. I found him beautiful also. Very active of course. Sometimes I feel sorry for the females LOL.. thx..
> `jamie


Keeping a group of females is the solution.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

he looks alot like my male. mine killed all the females i keep him with


----------

